# Tetra Easy Balance plus



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

Just bought some tetra easy balance plus additive. Is it supposed to be milky consistency with some stringy white stuff in it? It does blend into the water and disappear after a few seconds. Is this normal? I did shake as directed but maybe not hard enough. My first time using this product.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hmmm not sure.Is hi a dechlor or an insta cycle product?


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

That is what it's supposed to look like. It's anti chlorine, chloramine etc. with aloe. Good stuff.


----------

